# Genetic testing



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?

I've found this:

*There are many different types of genetic tests. Genetic tests can help to:*


Diagnose disease
Identify gene changes that are responsible for an already diagnosed disease
Determine the severity of a disease
Guide doctors in deciding on the best medicine or treatment to use for certain individuals
Identify gene changes that may increase the risk to develop a disease
Identify gene changes that could be passed on to children
Screen newborn babies for certain treatable conditions

We should try it and see if there is any gene changes.


----------

